# A tele lens form me.....



## aneek (Jan 22, 2011)

Dear All, 

I've a canon 500d with a kit lens of 18-55. Sometimes I use my friend's  18-135mm one for some street photography or if I wanna take some pictures in the Ganges. 

But as I've a hobby of trekking, I want to buy a new tele lens for me. Should I go for 70-300mm or any other..?? I heard some issues about the 70-300mm one, that @300mm its worst. Is it true..?? I'm planning for 70-300IS.. Should I buy it..???


----------



## teknoPhobia (Feb 2, 2011)

Buy the 55-250 IS, it's the best value for a crop camera.


----------



## toofan (Feb 2, 2011)

aneek: it would be more easy for us to recommend if you tell us what type of photography you do and what type of shots you want to shoot with a tele zoom and whats your budget.


----------

